
YArchive - signa11
http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html
======
jacquesm
That's a great resource.

Something similar for HN:

[http://remembersaurus.com/askhn.html](http://remembersaurus.com/askhn.html)

And the 'thread of threads':

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116)

Both are quite dated, is there a more update version of either?

~~~
walterbell
These are invaluable and belong in an FAQ or similar, linked from each HN
page, alongside the Algolia search and other archive review interfaces.

------
webaholic
This is a treasure trove of discussions great minds have had. I always get
lost reading some topics...

------
ksherlock
This is great. Usenet was good in that there was an intersection of
(relatively) longform content and interaction. Blogs can be longform but lack
the interaction. Twitter has the interaction but 140 characters....

Maybe in 10 or 20 years, people will mine gold from the shit that is slashdot,
reddit, and (god help us) hn. Of course, those are all walled societies with
karma points and such which encourages certain behavior and thought.

